# S3 Seats: A visual comparison



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

The S3 sports seats are beautiful - take a look at the difference!

Hence my cancelled order to wait until they become available! 

Note: sport seats will be manual.


*STANDARD:*










*SUPER SPORT:*


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I think you meant sport and super sport seats. The Sports are the ones we can order right now. Personally, I think the Sport seats are great. The bolstering is the same as what will be in the Super Sports. To me the big difference is the extended leather that will come with the Super Sports.


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hence my cancelled order to wait until they become available! 




*STANDARD:*










*SPORT:*







[/QUOTE]
.............................................................................................................................

I am waiting as well. Did not know about extended leather. I was just expecting the different trim of the stitching effect. Sat in S3 and found stock seat very comfortable. Don't care about manual adjustment.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Super Sports are very cool.


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

Super sports are cool, but I could push my order back forever if I keep waiting for options or features. Instead I've been driving my S3 for 13 days. 

Super sports push until January. Black optic trim push to 2016 model. S3 PLUS comes out as 2016.5/2017 model. RS3 sedan as 2017/2018 model.

Now I'm in my car for a few years, out of my lease and into an RS3.

You could always wait for something better. Need to pull the trigger and enjoy it. I love my car


----------



## Evolvd (Oct 17, 2014)

Posted this in the black optics post but I'll repost here:



> Audi has confirmed that the upgrades or changes on the 2015 S 3 are rumors and nothing has been official announced, but
> they did confirm that if the car would come out with these changes for mid 2015 it would be only available trough the Audi exclusive program.
> Other cars which are eligible for the exclusive program don't have any black optic packages, so we don't really have an answer for you if the car would have a black optic package or not.
> 
> In most cases if the car is part of the Audi exclusive program, there is an additional charge of $ 2500 to $ 3500 for just the car and than the price for the option which gets added.


This is from my salesperson who works directly with Audi HQ for military sales orders.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

jrwamp said:


> Personally, I think the Sport seats are great. The bolstering is the same as what will be in the Super Sports. T


I agree.

For me, if the bolsters are the same, WHAT IS THE BIG DEAL? 
Everyone just wants the different LOOK for a seat that you'll never see, while driving, lol?
If the side bolsters were better, and they should be on the SS, then I can understand wanting to spend more $$ and waiting 6-8 more months.

for me, black optics is the big deal. I hate stainless/chrome. I want BLACK OPTICS. NOW!
Granted, you can't see black trim while driving either, like the seats. but this is different.

spending extra $$$ for seats that don't feel any different than the standard seats, that just seems crazy.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

For me, I'm the other way. I spend a lot of time inside the car so how I feel sitting inside the car is more important to me. Black optics is icing on the cake for me if available, I can live without. The diamond stitching, extended leather and Nappa just make the interior that much nicer the way it should be for an S car. We were shown pics with the S Sport seats from day one, it's still shown on the option page at Audi.ca FFS. It would be awkward to lump it with Audi Exclusive all the sudden. Of course you can argue spending that much money on a small car is crazy to begin with, why not buy a corolla or forte for fraction of the price? They'll probably get me from A to B in about the same time practically speaking. We are all car nuts to some extent, we just want better stuff so stop screwing around, take my money and give me the stuff before even better stuff becomes available.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

It has nothing to do with the bolstering for me. The diamond stitching is cool but Im not paying $1500 for it. I'm paying for the upgraded and extended leather so I don't feel like I'm stepping down from my G37 or my wifes Mazda 6 which is beyond silly. The plastic feel of the sport seat leather is extremely noticeable after 8+ years of nicer leather.


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

jpkeyzer said:


> take a look at the difference!


Important point, the top picture is not correct. The North American seats have a forward and back adjustable headrest. So the difference is not just cosmetic. Sorry no picture handy to show.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Wiley337 said:


> Important point, the top picture is not correct. The North American seats have a forward and back adjustable headrest. So the difference is not just cosmetic. Sorry no picture handy to show.


Correction - the correct US Standard seat is now depicted below.

(and my decision to wait is even more firm now)


*SPORT:*










*SUPER SPORT:*


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

RyanA3 said:


> ... spending extra $$$ for seats that don't feel any different than the standard seats, that just seems crazy.


Forget how they feel ... you have to look at those hideous standard sport seats every time you climb into your brand spanking new S3 - it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

For the love of god it's sport and super sport, people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

jrwamp said:


> For the love of god it's sport and super sport, people.


Corrected appropriately.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

jpkeyzer said:


> Corrected appropriately.


Just wanted to stop the misinformation. If you were talking to the dealer you'd be saying you wanted the seats that were already available on the car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

jrwamp said:


> Just wanted to stop the misinformation. If you were talking to the dealer you'd be saying you wanted the seats that were already available on the car


Yup - and I don't want those seats!

The super sport seats are featured in the 2015 Audi Sport Brochure for the S3 and so should be available shortly!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Another visual comparison:

Note:
- US Sport seat will include electric adjustments
- US Super Sport seat will include manual adjustments (except for lumbar support which will be electric)


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

^ thx for posting that image, seriously.
but I must say, it's awesome and stupid, all in one!

just show me the differences, lol!

arrows should point to both, that say "lateral support is not good enough on either of these"


----------



## Evolvd (Oct 17, 2014)

This comparison doesn't make sense. The Sport Seats are fully electric...no manual adjustments that I've been able to find. Is this something specific to Euro-spec models?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Evolvd said:


> This comparison doesn't make sense. The Sport Seats are fully electric...no manual adjustments that I've been able to find. Is this something specific to Euro-spec models?


This is purely a visual comparison (taken from a foreign Audi brochure) hence please ignore all text referenced in the graphic depicted.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

See a few additional pictures below:


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

Being in Australia, the Super Sport Seats have been an option from Day 1... and having sat in both seat types (during the test drive, and in the showroom) I don't think I'd be paying $1,500 for the option. In Australia, it's included amongst other things when you sign off on a $5K Performance Package (19" wheels, B&O Sound, Seats, Red Brakes, ACC).

I have 2 big gripes with the Super Sport Seats:

1) They are non-electric, which means you're going back in time to the 80s - much cheaper cars these days come with electric seats, so it's disappointing that Audi would not elevate the value by incorporating the electrics (when you think about it, there's not much in/on the Super Sport Seats that would affect Audi's ability to incorporate the electrics).

2) Compared to my BMW (135i), the quality of the leather (Nappa) leaves much to the imagination. Unlike the Boston leather on the BMW, it lacks the texture & bulk that makes you feel it's a quality piece of hide. I'd actually go so far to say the Audi offering gives off an artificial feel, heightened by how thin the leather is. I've only got 700km on my S3 and already the seat is showing signs of wear (small lines / creases on the part you sit on that's closest to the door) - more evident on the driver side obviously, but again disappointing as it really highlights the quality (or lack thereof) of the leather. In comparison, my BMW seats still look brand new after 3.5 years... that's saying a lot especially when the leather is RED!


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow... I am waiting for the SS seats to become available in the US so I can place an order, but your comment made me think twice. Is it that bad?

Hey guys, if you have have SS seats, pleased let us know how they feel and last during your ownership.


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

Bad? Maybe not by Audi standards... But compared to what I've experienced/seen from BMW or Mercedes then there is a bit to go before they're on the same level. 

I should add, I'm 55kg and 165cm.... Definitely know how to enter and leave a car so there is no reason or excuse for the fine creases to appear apart from inferior materials being used


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

*options*



satanic said:


> Bad? Maybe not by Audi standards... But compared to what I've experienced/seen from BMW or Mercedes then there is a bit to go before they're on the same level.
> 
> I should add, I'm 55kg and 165cm.... Definitely know how to enter and leave a car so there is no reason or excuse for the fine creases to appear apart from inferior materials being used
> 
> ...


Some of the extras a seriously a waste of time.

Electric mirrors? Seriously how often do you adjust the mirrors from within the car (the motors can be there for the reverse option)
Electric Seats? Again, unless you changing drivers lots, i see no need for the electric seats, nor the lumbar control.

just my 2c


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

satanic said:


> 2) Compared to my BMW (135i), the quality of the leather (Nappa) leaves much to the imagination. Unlike the Boston leather on the BMW, it lacks the texture & bulk that makes you feel it's a quality piece of hide. I'd actually go so far to say the Audi offering gives off an artificial feel, heightened by how thin the leather is. I've only got 700km on my S3 and already the seat is showing signs of wear (small lines / creases on the part you sit on that's closest to the door) - more evident on the driver side obviously, but again disappointing as it really highlights the quality (or lack thereof) of the leather. In comparison, my BMW seats still look brand new after 3.5 years... that's saying a lot especially when the leather is RED!


This is exactly why I want them. BMW leather has always been like sitting on plastic. Nappa is smooth and soft like kid leather which is what I want. It grips better instead of letting me slide around and yes Nappa develops fine lines in it over time especially on the seat blosters which is accelerated by how much you weigh. I also personally think that the number of times you climb in and out of the vehicle with more abrasive pants on like jeans instead of slacks has an impact as well but cant prove it. All three of my G37S with Nappa had it happen but getting them in black makes it much less apparent. As long as the leather stays clean and doesnt dry out it won't crack. In any case if you like the BMW leather, the Sport seats currently available have almost that exact same feel to them which I personally hated so much I refused my car when it arrived.


----------



## heat_fan1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Xanlith said:


> This is exactly why I want them. BMW leather has always been like sitting on plastic. Nappa is smooth and soft like kid leather which is what I want. It grips better instead of letting me slide around and yes Nappa develops fine lines in it over time especially on the seat blosters which is accelerated by how much you weigh. I also personally think that the number of times you climb in and out of the vehicle with more abrasive pants on like jeans instead of slacks has an impact as well but cant prove it. All three of my G37S with Nappa had it happen but getting them in black makes it much less apparent. As long as the leather stays clean and doesnt dry out it won't crack. In any case if you like the BMW leather, the Sport seats currently available have almost that exact same feel to them which I personally hated so much I refused my car when it arrived.


Bolster wear is caused by two things: a wide body on a narrow seat-bottom causing the body to sit on top of the bolsters instead of between them; and a person briefly sitting on the outboard bolster while climbing in and out of a car. Typically, the wear on the bolsters is significantly greater on the outboard bolster for the latter reason.

Also, I'm pretty sure the G37 has never been available with nappa leather, though the term is more marketing language than anything else.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

heat_fan1 said:


> Also, I'm pretty sure the G37 has never been available with nappa leather, though the term is more marketing language than anything else.


After 8 years of sitting in G37's and recently sitting in my friends Tesla which has confirmed Nappa I can assure you its Nappa. They may not use the term Nappa so I'll agree with the marketing statement but it is the same material which feels and smells far superior to the sport seat leather and BMW plastic feeling leatherette/leather/whatevermarketingtermtheywanttouse.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Almost 3 Grand more for some additional stitching, integrated head-rests, perhaps better side bolstering, and minus power adjustments? If these were custom fitted seats than yes maybe. But not seats that are just a different variant. How much more do you think these seats cost to produce than the standard powered seats? Not 3 grand. The Super Sports seats probably cost less to make because they are not powered. If they were a $500 option yes, but no way in hell $2900 imo.


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

Tony_S3 said:


> Almost 3 Grand more for some additional stitching, integrated head-rests, perhaps better side bolstering, and minus power adjustments? If these were custom fitted seats than yes maybe. But not seats that are just a different variant. How much more do you think these seats cost to produce than the standard powered seats? Not 3 grand. The Super Sports seats probably cost less to make because they are not powered. If they were a $500 option yes, but no way in hell $2900 imo.


Holy crap.. The option for just seats is $2900? I'm not missing them at all for even half that. LOL


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

Extra cost for SS seats in Canada is $1500 or about US$1350. Where did $2900 come from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

audi_s_three said:


> Extra cost for SS seats in Canada is $1500 or about US$1350. Where did $2900 come from.


Answer: Dreamland. 

While it is true no one knows what AoA is going to list them at we can draw some semi realistic data from other markets. In the UK they are listed as 795 GBP which is about $1250 USD with the current exchange rate and the extended leather is 295 GBP. Very few people in the US are going to swallow a bitter pill of paying twice what other markets are paying for the same product. I for one would not even as much as I want the leather on the SS seats in my S3.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

audi_s_three said:


> Extra cost for SS seats in Canada is $1500 or about US$1350. Where did $2900 come from.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that might have saw that number with the extended leather package. Either way those seats aren't even close to being worth the $1350 that they're charging imo. To each his own.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

2015 Audi S3 Sedan Video released by Audi of America on Nov 20th 2013.

START AT 56s!!!


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

jpkeyzer said:


> 2015 Audi S3 Sedan Video released by Audi of America on Nov 20th 2013.
> 
> START AT 56s!!!


Someone needs to slap them with false advertising. I'm tired of waiting and am letting my eye start to wander. Maybe a Jaguar XF 3.0 with a giant middle finger on the hood.


----------



## BlueAudi (Dec 10, 2014)

[/QUOTE]

I like the rear seats -- being Super Sport seats that have head restraints which are easier to see beyond when looking through the rearview mirror.

Looks like in some countries when you order Super Sport seats, it is only the front seats. Do you guys not get the rear-seat diamond stitching and head restraints?

Wondering what's coming to the U.S. I hope we get front and rear SS seats...


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

I suspect what the US and Canada get may be a completely different seat with diamond stitching on the center parts rather than the outer region, similar to how the two tone seats are set up.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Some additional pictures not seen before:

(Notice the insert in the base of the back seat.)

These are Super Sport seats found on the Hatchback.


----------



## EWDurbin (May 30, 2005)

I thought I was waiting for the SS seats until my wife sat in the passenger seat, adjusted the head rest back far enough to keep from bothering her ponytail, looked over at me and gave me the final nod to purchase. eace:


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

chrixx said:


> I suspect what the US and Canada get may be a completely different seat with diamond stitching on the center parts rather than the outer region, similar to how the two tone seats are set up.


Under what pretense? There has never even been a seat like this mentioned or pictured anywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

Tony_S3 said:


> Almost 3 Grand more for some additional stitching, integrated head-rests, perhaps better side bolstering, and minus power adjustments? If these were custom fitted seats than yes maybe. But not seats that are just a different variant. How much more do you think these seats cost to produce than the standard powered seats? Not 3 grand. The Super Sports seats probably cost less to make because they are not powered. If they were a $500 option yes, but no way in hell $2900 imo.


Every other market that has SS leather seats has been Nappa leather. The package is supposed to include Nappa leather front and rear as well as leather wrapped and stitched knee pads on the center console. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

twenzel said:


> Under what pretense? There has never even been a seat like this mentioned or pictured anywhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither were the two tone inserts until Audi surprised everyone in NA with the US market only two tone design.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Vacationing in Australia right now and all the S3s on the road are taunting me with their SS seats. Every one of them on the road here has SS seats. Nobody bought the standard seats. The S3 and Golf Rs sold in the US are so compromised compared to those sold everywhere else.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

chrixx said:


> Vacationing in Australia right now and all the S3s on the road are taunting me with their SS seats. Every one of them on the road here has SS seats. Nobody bought the standard seats. ...


This does not surprise me - these seats are absolutely stunning!

Hopefully we get an update in January.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Another video featuring the Super Sport seats posted on March 26th, 2013 by Audi of America:

(go to the 2:40 mark to see the seats!)


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

That's a ROW car. Headlights give it away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Until I have my car with the super sports seats on my driveway, you might as well show me a picture of a unicorn. People are all excited about the RS3 in NA, we are talking about Audi here, baby steps, tiny baby steps. :banghead:


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

So, no news yet?


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Phanuel said:


> So, no news yet?


My dealer still insists March order, June/July delivery. I'll believe it when I see it and only if something else doesn't capture my attention first.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

S3 Limited Ed. http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...ts-limited-edition-package-new-2015-s3-sedan/


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

MK5CNY said:


> S3 Limited Ed. http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...ts-limited-edition-package-new-2015-s3-sedan/


That's the Daytona package, and those seats (at least the headrests) are definitely not what was included in that package either.


----------

